# Wert in Access Tabelle ändern



## zawis (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich quelle mich schon seit einiger Zeit mit einem Problem:

ich habe in ein Formular ein Button eingebaut der bestimmte Aufgabe realisiert und direkt danach Werte in einer Tabelle von "Nein" auf  "Ja" verändern soll.
Das Problem liegt daran dass ich das Ändern nicht mit VB hinkriege. Ich habe folgendes CODE entwickelt:

    Dim TabAGParkkarte As ADODB.Recordset
    Set TabAGParkkarte = New ADODB.Recordset
    TabAGParkkarte.Open "AGParkkarte", Application.CurrentProject.Connection, adOpenDynamic, adLockOptimistic

    TabAGParkkarte.Fields("Gedruckt").Value = "Ja"
   ' TabAGParkkarte!Gedruckt = "Ja"
   ' TabAGParkkarte.Update "UPDATE AGParkkarte " & "SET [Gedruckt] = Ja " & "WHERE [Gedruckt] like Nein;"
    TabAGParkkarte.Update
    TabAGParkkarte.Close

es stehen ja verschieden Varianten da die nicht funktionieren. Auf jeden Fall Soll in der Tabell AGParkkarte in der Spalte GEDRUCKT der Wert von bestehendem Nein auf JA geändert werden. Da ich immer noch nicht so mächtig im VB bin kann es sein das ich falsch überlege - vielleicht hat jemand andere Lösung.
Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## ANI (28. Oktober 2003)

hallo zawis,

versuch doch einmal die Value-Werte nicht auf Deutsch zu schreiben, sondern auf enlisch. In den Tabellen-Eigenschaften steht zwar 'Ja' und 'Nein' und bei den Abfragen steht 'Wahr' und 'Falsch', doch dies versteht Access nicht.

Der Value-Wert kann nur 'True' und 'False' sein oder '-'1und '0'.

ANI


----------



## Hellie (9. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe zufällig genau das gleiche Problem, nur leider fast gar keine Erfahrungen mit Access und VB, geschweige denn SQL.

Habe jetzt versucht, den Code so zu übernehmen und auf mich zurechtzuschneidern... 

Leider kriege ich die Fehlermeldung "Unzulässige Anweisung; 'DELETE', 'INSERT', 'SELECT' oder 'UPDATE' erwartet."

Muss TabAGParkkarte als Variable einen bestimmten Bezug auf irgendeine Tabelle oder Abfrage oder sonst irgendetwas haben oder ist das einfach frei gewählt als Name dieser Variablen?

Und wie ist das? 2 der zeilen des geschriebenen Codes sind doch auskommentiert, oder? Wie muss der Code dann heißen? Mit true und false anstatt wahr und falsch? Sonst alles genau so?


Danke für Antworten- es ist schon spät und ich seh echt keine Bilder mehr und die DB muss fertig werden...

MfG
Hellie


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2004)

Hallo!

SIehe Anhang:

Gruß Tom


----------



## Hellie (10. März 2004)

Tausend Dank, werd's mir gleich anschauen...

Hellie


----------



## Hellie (11. März 2004)

Die Fragen werden mir zwar direkt jetzt nicht weiterhelfen, glaub ich mal, weil mein Problem inzwischen ein anderes ist, aber trotzdem würde ich evtl gern noch wissen, was genau 

```
Me!tblBerichte_unterformular.Requery 
Set rs=nothing
```

bedeutet (also das requery und warum set rs =nothing). Hat das was mit dem Speicher zu tun? Warum ist das notwendig?

Danke für Antworten

Hellie

PS: Was mir grad noch so durch den Kopf schießt: Wenn ich selbst eine Prozedur schreibe für einen Button, wird dann die vordefinierte gelöscht/ nicht mehr ausgeführt?


----------

